
Brain scans reveal a ‘pokémon region’ in adults who played as kids - ohjeez
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18531287/pokemon-neuroscience-visual-cortex-brain-information
======
devereaux
Wicked cool! It also plays for the theory of areas specialized based on the
stimuli origin (center of vision)

EDIT: and for the low number of participants, when it comes to brain function,
it's often unfortunately the case. At the same time, "hardware" differences
are not very large within the human race: visual cortex is visual cortex.

------
majos
This study has 11 participants each in the player and non-player groups. It
seems...hard to draw a reliable conclusion from that.

~~~
downrightmike
Sample size is too small to actually make any insights. I'll volunteer if they
want to expand the data set. Maybe they only found 11 people who didn't play?

